# What do you think, Photoshop Drawings.



## PitcherPerfect

Hello 

I'm new to the forum - And was wondering what you thought of my Photoshop drawings!

First two are done, 2nd two still need to be completed  (and the first three are also drawings from my photographs, the fourth one is a commission)


----------



## chanda95

Wow. Those are very nice! I have never gotten the hang of drawing on the computer so I think that is rather impressive!!!


----------



## Gray

I think those look super, PitcherPerfect.


----------



## PitcherPerfect

Thanks heaps guys  This is the last piccy finished


----------



## Tighfield65

Very nice renders. Did you just use your photographs as a guide to develop the ones in Photoshop? How long have you been using the program if you don' mind my asking?


----------



## PitcherPerfect

Hey Tighfield - And yeah sure do - I just have the photo as the background layer and just keep looking at it  I've been using photoshop for about 2-3 years. but only recently (1/2 year) been actually drawing on it .


----------

